# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  تفاوت Default filegroup با primary filegroup

## z.neshati

با سلام

می خواستم بدونم تفاوت Default filegroup  با primary filegroup  در چیست ؟

----------


## in_chand_nafar

در اين لينك اين موضوع شرح داده شده است

----------

